# At least we have some light at then end of the tunnel..



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Now that I've had some time to cool off from the meltdown that was tonight's game, I realized we have a elgit superstar duo in the making with Roy and Aldridge. There is literally nothing Roy can not do on the offensive end of the court. Put him in the post...He'll dream shake you..isolate him...he'll blow by you...leave him open...he'll bury the J...double team him...He'll find the open man. I can't believe how good he is and he is only getting better.
Aldridge looks so smooth shooting that jumper. He really is a young Sheed without the mental issues. He should post up more, but he and Roy should run a ton of high pick n rolls, it'd be unstoppable. That baby hook on the baseline was a thing of beauty and it can't be blocked. I absolutely love his hustle. The kid brings it every night. I think he just needs to work on his defensive technique and timing on shot blocks, then he'll be a complete player. Seriously, what other team has 2 young players in the making of Roy and Aldridge? We are very lucky. Not to mention Martell is going to be the Glen Rice in this Shaq and Kobe trio. If we use him like Detroit uses Rip, he is money. He is still 19 and raw but he can shoot. Once he assures himself defensively and becomes more of a creator on offense, he'll be a legit star in this league. He is the perfect piece to the puzzle considering we are building around LMA and BRoy. There will be brighter days in Portland an we jsut have to get used to these bumps and bruises along teh way,because sometime soon we will be the class of the NBA with these 3 leading the way.
:clap2: :yay: :clap: :cheers: :twave: :banana: :rbanana: :djparty:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I too am excited but first i need to see some consistancy out of LA. I'm glad hes finaly getting the chance to prove himself without being benched for missing a shot.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

It's too bad the offense isn't like the quasi run and gun style we had with Sheed back when we first picked him up.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It's not Roy/Aldridge, but tonight, there was a nice pick 'n' pop play with Martell and Aldridge. I remember thinking, "wow, I could get used to this."

But if there IS a light at the end of the tunnel, it's the first half style of basketball tonight. Looked A LOT like Nate's 2004-2005 Sonics squad with the crisp ball movement, unselfish play and kinda-sorta up-tempo play. 'Tis a shame they couldn't extend that kind of play.

But knowing that Portland can play like that and excel for at least a half is encouraging.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yes if we have a sf or center it would even better!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not only two young players but two rookies! And don't forget about Sergio as well. He might not be as good as Roy and LMA, though he may be, but he should be really good and just adds to our foundation. 

Zach is young too really and I know most think we can't ever be good with him but I disagree. Nate wants him to carry the load right now and have everything go through him but as this team matures that can change and he'll still be able to get points and rebounds without being the focal point.

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

The Blazers in last night's game reminded me of the Blazers in 1989... loaded with talent, but still a piece or two away from the right mixture for success, plus stlll feeling out how to play as a unit. In 1989, the Blazers had Drexler, Porter, Kersey, Duckworth... pieces of the championship puzzle, but they had mismatching players like Kiki and Steve Johnson and Sam Bowie that didn't fit into the scheme of what the core four were capable of. I see a large similarity to Roy, Aldridge, Sergio, and Martell. It's only a matter of time before familiarity, coheasion, and the right mix of players through trade, draft, or attrition manifest itself into a contender.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

i tell u wat we need homes, playa's like our beezy roy. how we gonna get out-battled wen kobe lookin like a boy toy?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Portland has the players to build around. Aldridge is going to be very, very good as he gains strength and experience. Roy is just really good. He will have the ability to take over games, especially as he gets more "star" calls. Webster has finally decided "the hell with it, if Dixon jacks up shot after shot I will too". Jack IMO will be a solid if not spectacular PG. Once these players get some experience, and we get a coach...be it Nate or someone else....that turns them lose a little bit we have a chance to be very good in a year or two. With some luck in the draft, and trading Zach this team could actually be something special.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> i tell u wat we need homes, playa's like our beezy roy. how we gonna get out-battled wen kobe lookin like a boy toy?


Do you speak English? If so, please use it.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Now that I've had some time to cool off from the meltdown that was tonight's game, I realized we have a elgit superstar duo in the making with Roy and Aldridge. There is literally nothing Roy can not do on the offensive end of the court. Put him in the post...He'll dream shake you..isolate him...he'll blow by you...leave him open...he'll bury the J...double team him...He'll find the open man. I can't believe how good he is and he is only getting better.
> Aldridge looks so smooth shooting that jumper. He really is a young Sheed without the mental issues. He should post up more, but he and Roy should run a ton of high pick n rolls, it'd be unstoppable. That baby hook on the baseline was a thing of beauty and it can't be blocked. I absolutely love his hustle. The kid brings it every night. I think he just needs to work on his defensive technique and timing on shot blocks, then he'll be a complete player. Seriously, what other team has 2 young players in the making of Roy and Aldridge? We are very lucky. Not to mention Martell is going to be the Glen Rice in this Shaq and Kobe trio. If we use him like Detroit uses Rip, he is money. He is still 19 and raw but he can shoot. Once he assures himself defensively and becomes more of a creator on offense, he'll be a legit star in this league. He is the perfect piece to the puzzle considering we are building around LMA and BRoy. There will be brighter days in Portland an we jsut have to get used to these bumps and bruises along teh way,because sometime soon we will be the class of the NBA with these 3 leading the way.


I couldn't agree more. When you consider how good Roy is after only about 15 NBA games--yes, that's all he's played!--it's absolutely amazing. The Heat announcers were raving about him last night in the first quarter. Aldridge is oozing with potential--I really think the sky is the limit for him.

So far this season is working out pretty well. Our two prize rookies are showing signs of stardom, but our record is still going to allow us to get a very nice pick in the draft.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> i tell u wat we need homes, playa's like our beezy roy. how we gonna get out-battled wen kobe lookin like a boy toy?




Given the rest of your text shouldn't it really be boi toi. 

You must have been one of the extras in Airplane


Randy: Can I get you something? 
Second Jive Dude: 'S'mofo butter layin' me to da' BONE! Jackin' me up... tight me! 
Randy: I'm sorry, I don't understand. 
First Jive Dude: Cutty say 'e can't HANG! 
Jive Lady: Oh stewardess! I speak jive. 
Randy: Oh, good. 
Jive Lady: He said that he's in great pain and he wants to know if you can help him. 
Randy: All right. Would you tell him to just relax and I'll be back as soon as I can with some medicine? 
Jive Lady: Jus' hang loose, blood. She gonna catch ya up on da' rebound on da' med side. 
Second Jive Dude: What it is, big mama? My mama no raise no dummies. I dug her rap! 
Jive Lady: Cut me some slack, Jack! Chump don' want no help, chump don't GET da' help! 
First Jive Dude: Say 'e can't hang, say seven up! 
Jive Lady: Jive *** dude don't got no brains anyhow! Hmmph!



Classic


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

mm, I also thought that scene from Airplane was hilarious.

I did not see/hear last night's game, why was it a "meltdown"? As far as I could see, Dwyane Wade was back (just our luck) and out to prove he can play. 

I don't quite equate this to the 1989 team; that team was a lot more experienced and when the missing piece was put in place got to the Finals. This team has good pieces but I don't see them as a piece away from a Finals appearance until they learn how to play and how to play together. The talent and desire is there. Yes, Iverson, they DO need practice!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> mm, I also thought that scene from Airplane was hilarious.
> 
> I did not see/hear last night's game, why was it a "meltdown"? As far as I could see, Dwyane Wade was back (just our luck) and out to prove he can play.
> 
> I don't quite equate this to the 1989 team; that team was a lot more experienced and when the missing piece was put in place got to the Finals. This team has good pieces but I don't see them as a piece away from a Finals appearance until they learn how to play and how to play together. The talent and desire is there. Yes, Iverson, they DO need practice!




We dominated the first half, and much of the 3rd quarter, but Zach decided he needed to do it all himself the second half because he didn't get his stats in the first half.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> i tell u wat we need homes...


Say no more!

I've got just the ticket for you:

http://www.habitat.org/


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Say no more!
> 
> I've got just the ticket for you:
> 
> http://www.habitat.org/


Classic!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

crandc said:


> mm, I also thought that scene from Airplane was hilarious.


Prepare to be called a White Supremist by BlazersPantheon.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:
 

> Prepare to be called a White Supremist by BlazersPantheon.




I almost miss it. I haven't been called one for an entire weekend. Sadly, my hood is at the dry cleaners, and I feel naked without it.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Once these players get some experience, and we get a coach...be it Nate or someone else....that turns them lose a little bit we have a chance to be very good in a year or two. With some luck in the draft, and trading Zach this team could actually be something special.


mediocre man and maris and yega... OPTIMISM ALERT! OPTIMISM ALERT! OPTIMISM ALERT!...Must must crush optimism about Blazers before it spreads. Must not allow Blazers fans to feel hope. Hope is the enemy!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Get a room, sheesh.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Given the rest of your text shouldn't it really be boi toi.
> 
> You must have been one of the extras in Airplane
> 
> ...


Yeah... I bet you loved Amos and Andy, too. Bet you really miss those guys in black face, huh, mm?


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> I almost miss it. I haven't been called one for an entire weekend. Sadly, my hood is at the dry cleaners, and I feel naked without it.


David Duke hasn't worn a hood in 30+ years. Hasn't change the hate Duke spews.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Yeah... I bet you loved Amos and Andy, too. Bet you really miss those guys in black face, huh, mm?




Not old enough to have ever heard the radio show, so I can't comment. I did enjoy the movie "The Jazz Singer" with Al Jolson however. 

I'm sorry you are too sensitive to find humor in things. Airplane was one of the funniest movies ever made, and that scene was histerical. I mean c'mon, June Cleaver talking jive? That's classic comedy right there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> David Duke hasn't worn a hood in 30+ years. Hasn't change the hate Duke spews.




You have a lot in common with David Duke, you both hate the opposite race. it's sad, you hide behind race calling foul and racism when it involves a black person, yet you spew ugly comments towards me that are incredibly racist. 

Like Clint eastwood said. Don't go away mad, just go away.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Not old enough to have ever heard the radio show, so I can't comment. I did enjoy the movie "The Jazz Singer" with Al Jolson however.
> 
> I'm sorry you are too sensitive to find humor in things. Airplane was one of the funniest movies ever made, and that scene was histerical. I mean c'mon, June Cleaver talking jive? That's classic comedy right there.


The scene is funny. The scene is funny in context in the movie because the black actors acting out the scene are making fun of themselves.

White guys repeating the scene is not funny, any more than white guys repeating Chris Rock jokes with the n-word in them is funny.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> David Duke hasn't worn a hood in 30+ years. Hasn't change the hate Duke spews.


You need to bring it down a notch. I'm pretty quick to jump on posts that I think are racist, but you're seriously putting me to shame.

It loses all meaning if you cry racism from the rooftops every 5 minutes.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> The scene is funny. The scene is funny in context in the movie because the black actors acting out the scene are making fun of themselves.
> 
> White guys repeating the scene is not funny, any more than white guys repeating Chris Rock jokes with the n-word in them is funny.




So I can't laugh at comedians who are black that use the n word? Or Carlos Mencia when he calls mexicans, *******? Does that mean black people shouldn't be allowed to enunciate correctly without white people getting upset?


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> You have a lot in common with David Duke, you both hate the opposite race. it's sad, you hide behind race calling foul and racism when it involves a black person, yet you spew ugly comments towards me that are incredibly racist.
> 
> Like Clint eastwood said. Don't go away mad, just go
> away.


I knew you were going to call me a Black bigot next. Talk about playing the race card, there nobody quicker to throw a race card than a surburban white guy... and I was waiting for it to happen...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

...because I'm white.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oooops. Next.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> You need to bring it down a notch. I'm pretty quick to jump on posts that I think are racist, but you're seriously putting me to shame.
> 
> It loses all meaning if you cry racism from the rooftops every 5 minutes.


And even more importantly, this is a board for discussing Basketball. If you wish to discuss racism please take it to the OT board, it adds nothing to the discussion here (this goes to both sides, someone started this off by baiting Blazer Pantheon).


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> So I can't laugh at comedians who are black that use the n word? Or Carlos Mencia when he calls mexicans, *******? Does that mean black people shouldn't be allowed to enunciate correctly without white people getting upset?


It's simple. White people only get to TELL jokes about other white people. Let minorities figure out what's appropriate material in and among themselves.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> It's simple. White people only get to TELL jokes about other white people. Let minorities figure out what's appropriate material in and among themselves.




Ignorant at best. So since the white race is close to being one of the minorities soon we'll be able to cry foul whenever someone pokes fun at us? 


And you are not white. Not that I care, but no. Foulzilla is right by the way. It is a basketball forum, and we should talk basketball. Back on topic........


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

This is getting out of hand. Get back on topic people. We finally have an optomistic thread, and it's going haywire. Where are the mods when you need 'em? lol


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Ignorant at best. So since the white race is close to being one of the minorities soon we'll be able to cry foul whenever someone pokes fun at us?


Oh... whine me a river, mediocre bubba. There's nobody to throw the race card quicker than surburban whites. Nobody whines about even the potential possibility of being a victim of discrimination decades in the future than surburban whites. White people will control 90% of the money in the country for another century. No white people are going to be left behind. Trust me.

...blubbering, whining embarrassment.... 





mediocre man said:


> And you are not white.


Oh I most certainly am. A Irish union, textile mill family with it's roots in County Cork. You are wrong again.




mediocre man said:


> Not that I care


Oh you most certainly care. That one of the things you seem to care about more than any other. You wouldn't have ranted in two straight posts that I was African-American if you did not care


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> This is getting out of hand. Get back on topic people. We finally have an optomistic thread, and it's going haywire. Where are the mods when you need 'em? lol


You got more than a few people here who aren't going to allow the subject to change. They refuse to accept a Black man coaching the Blazers. They rather watch the Blazers lose than be forced to accept a Black man in a position of management.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I don't know who you are or where you came from...nor do I care...but if you left this board tomorrow I wouldn't shed a tear...especially if your going to start slapping racist titles on posters who disagree with your warped ideology..

If you can't keep it confined to basketball then just go away....


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> You got more than a few people here who aren't going to allow the subject to change. They refuse to accept a Black man coaching the Blazers. They rather watch the Blazers lose than be forced to accept a Black man in a position of management.


How is this anything but plain trolling? Please ignore the troll. Stop feeding him. Ignore still works on the this new setup doesn't it?


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Kmurph said:


> I don't know who you are or where you came from...nor do I care...but if you left this board tomorrow I wouldn't shed a tear...especially if your going to start slapping racist titles on posters who disagree with your warped ideology..
> 
> If you can't keep it confined to basketball then just go away....


Tell that to the guys who posted that Nate McMillan was only hired because he was Black.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Tell that to the guys who posted that Nate McMillan was only hired because he was Black.




But that wasn't me. I could care less if he's black. Hell, I wanted Terry Porter to be our coach. Last time I saw him on tv he was still black. 

I don't think Nate is a very good X's and O's coach, and that's why I want him gone.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> But that wasn't me. I could care less if he's black. Hell, I wanted Terry Porter to be our coach. Last time I saw him on tv he was still black.
> 
> I don't think Nate is a very good X's and O's coach, and that's why I want him gone.


You're response to the Terry Bowden article attempting to justify blatent discrimination in college football made it clear exactly what you are.

You're just in that backpedaling mode at the moment that right wing extremists have to enter every time they get busted spewing hate. Like when George Allen claimed briefly "macaca" referred to a hairstyle, and Trent Lott tried to pretend Strom Thurmond wasn't running for President as a segregationist.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

All White people are racist. We can't help it. Our whiteness prevents us from understanding life as a non-white person. So it goes.

Back on topic:

I don't think the Roy/Aldridge combo will ever be good enough to be considered championship caliber if they're the main pieces. I think they'd be spectacular as the second and third options on a team. But I can't ever see us having a championship caliber team based around the two of them.

The player combo I'd compare them to right now is Rasheed and Rip Hamilton. If Jack can develop into a go to guy like Chauncey Billups and we can draft Greg Oden to be a defensive stopper the likes of Ben Wallace then maybe I'll get all dreamy eyed about how good our young team might be in the future. 

Until then I've got visions of a team built around the two of them getting knocked out in the first round of the playoffs year after year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ebott said:


> All White people are racist. We can't help it. Our whiteness prevents us from understanding life as a non-white person. So it goes.


technically, by that definition, everyone is "racist" (altho prejudice is more accurate). 



> Back on topic:
> 
> I don't think the Roy/Aldridge combo will ever be good enough to be considered championship caliber if they're the main pieces. I think they'd be spectacular as the second and third options on a team. But I can't ever see us having a championship caliber team based around the two of them.
> 
> ...


It's too soon to know if roy and aldridge aren't of caliber, but at the same time, I doubt most thought that wade would be, or that chauncy or rip would be in their rookie years.

Hell, take away Shaq from Kobe and Wade, and no one would ever consider them of that caliber either.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> You're response to the Terry Bowden article attempting to justify blatent discrimination in college football made it clear exactly what you are.
> 
> You're just in that backpedaling mode at the moment that right wing extremists have to enter every time they get busted spewing hate. Like when George Allen claimed briefly "macaca" referred to a hairstyle, and Trent Lott tried to pretend Strom Thurmond wasn't running for President as a segregationist.




What my response did was make it clear that you have a one track mind. Blinders on so to speak. 

Oh by the way, my wife rented a Richard prior movie. is it ok with you if I watch it and maybe giggle a bit, or is that white supremicist training mode to you


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> You're response to the Terry Bowden article attempting to justify blatent discrimination in college football made it clear exactly what you are.
> 
> You're just in that backpedaling mode at the moment that right wing extremists have to enter every time they get busted spewing hate. Like when George Allen claimed briefly "macaca" referred to a hairstyle, and Trent Lott tried to pretend Strom Thurmond wasn't running for President as a segregationist.


have you actually read anything that MM has ever said?

I mean seriously? if there's one thing I know from hearing MM talk is that he's not right wing or conservative. He might not be a "bed wetting liberal", but he's surely not a right wing conservative. 

my god...stop while you have some chance at retaining dignity on the board. Please.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ebott said:


> All White people are racist. We can't help it. Our whiteness prevents us from understanding life as a non-white person. So it goes.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> ...



Great point. I think Roy though will play out a little better than Rip. I think he has more star power. Aldridge will be a very good complimentary player. If Jack can get anywhere near Billups level, and Webster can get us 15 a night we should be contenders. Oden would make us very good, and so would Durant. I don't think we need either one to make us contenders though. Just experience and a different style.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

You guys are absolutely silly. 

Frankly I am astonished that the race card is even being discussed.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Hap said:


> have you actually read anything that MM has ever said?


Yep... I saw MM justify discrimination in college football coaching.

I saw McVillian put together what he literally called a "hate list" with Nate and Zach 1 & 2 at the top of the list. 

I saw yega post that Nate was only hired because he was black, and then I saw MM, McVillan, and Maris all rally to yega's defense.

I'm also used to the right wingers marathon bullying, bullying, bullying some more sessions until they get their way because everyone is too fatigued to care about resisting anymore. Not happening this time. As long as those 4 guys plan on continuing their crusade of hate against Nate, people are going to hear WHY those guys hate Nate so much.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Yep... I saw MM justify discrimination in college football coaching.
> 
> I saw McVillian put together what he literally called a "hate list" with Nate and Zach 1 & 2 at the top of the list.
> 
> I saw yega post that Nate was only hired because he was black, and then I saw MM, McVillan, and Maris all rally to yega's defense.


provide us with links. because what you consider " defense" most people wouldn't.



> As long as those 4 guys plan on continuing their crusade of hate against Nate, people are going to hear WHY those guys hate Nate so much.


you ever grasp that maybe, juuuuuust maybe, they aren't happy with nate as a coach because they don't think that he's a good coach?

One would think that the fact that MM wanted Terry Porter, would suggest that you are either

A: full of ****
or 
B: secretly Yega, trying to do to others what you feel was done to you, but are too stupid to realize that what people said about Yega was based on what he ACTUALLY said, and not one hair-brained horse ****.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I would really like the racial criticism's to stop on this board, as it is getting really old. As far as I am concerned, we are all part of the HUMAN race. Well maybe except for Talkhard.... 

Just kidding Talkhard!:biggrin:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> But that wasn't me. I could care less if he's black. Hell, I wanted Terry Porter to be our coach. Last time I saw him on tv he was still black.
> 
> I don't think Nate is a very good X's and O's coach, and that's why I want him gone.


Terry Porter Rules! I can't believe he hasn't got another job coaching, and guys like mo cheeks, and doc rivers keep getting jobs cuz they have silly first names.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Hap said:


> you ever grasp that maybe, juuuuuust maybe, they aren't happy with nate as a coach because they don't think that he's a good coach?


If MM's justifications of discrimination in college football didn't prove it, his follow up post did...



> But let me guess....
> 
> OJ was innocent
> The kids on the Duke lacrosse team were guilty
> ...


MM threw every race-baiting point in modern culture at me in that post. MM is fixated on the subject.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Yep... I saw MM justify discrimination in college football coaching.


Maybe he disagrees with you. Maybe he was just playing devil's advocate. 

Guess what, you don't know because you stopped trying to have a civil debate with him and started slinging insults and accusations.



> I saw McVillian put together what he literally called a "hate list" with Nate and Zach 1 & 2 at the top of the list.


I bet Roy, Aldridge, Martell and Jack are at the top of his "love list", so that's a pretty weak argument.



> I saw yega post that Nate was only hired because he was black, and then I saw MM, McVillan, and Maris all rally to yega's defense.


I saw yega's comment too. I agree that it was baseless and racist. I disagree that others came clamoring to his defense. I think it was more that they disagreed with things that you said. For example, I made a comment that yega's post was racist, but nobody argued against me.



> I'm also used to the right wingers marathon bullying, bullying, bullying some more sessions until they get their way because everyone is too fatigued to care about resisting anymore. Not happening this time. As long as those 4 guys plan on continuing their crusade of hate against Nate, people are going to hear WHY those guys hate Nate so much.


Stop whining. Save your partisan BS for the politics board. We're not here to have obnoxious liberal vs obnoxious conservative debates. 

I don't care if a Republican kicked your dog. It doesn't give you the right to go around mindlessly bashing people (many of which are Democrats) to get revenge.

We're here to talk about basketball.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> If MM's justifications of discrimination in college football didn't prove it, his follow up post did...
> MM threw every race-baiting point in modern culture at me in that post. MM is fixated on the subject.


are you purposely being pedantic, or do you really actually believe thats what he said? are you sarcastically blind?

I mean seriously, shut up and go away mixum..er..yega...er..solidguy3...


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Hap said:


> are you purposely being pedantic, or do you really actually believe thats what he said? are you sarcastically blind?


Every bigot busted publically for bigoted behavior has publically claimed their bigoted remarks were jokes...

...just before publically apologizing for their bigoted remarks.

When are bigots going to understand the only people who think bigotry is laughing matter is other bigots.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Every bigot busted publically for bigoted behavior has publically claimed their bigoted remarks were jokes...
> 
> ...just before publically apologizing for their bigoted remarks.
> 
> When are bigots going to understand the only people who think bigotry is laughing matter is other bigots.


The only place you're going to find an ear for this conversation is in the OT forum or via private messaging. If you continue to do it in a thread about basketball, pretty much everyone in the forum who hasn't already will ignore you.

It's annoying. Please stop.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> When are bigots going to understand the only people who think bigotry is laughing matter is other bigots.


So by your definition and previous post, Chris Rock is a bigot.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> So by your definition and previous post, Chris Rock is a bigot.



White people only get to tell jokes about white people

White people don't get a vote or a voice on what behavior is appropriate by minority members in matters of race. 

Minority communities set their own standards for appropriate behavior, and they don't owe white people an explanation for the standards they set in matters of race at any point in the process.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

I hesitate to contribute here, but BP, your logic just isn't holding...

I see lots of comedians of various ethnicities poke fun at whites. Is it ok to have a double standard? 

ON a personal level I could care less becuase it is usually funny and I "get" the fact that humor sometimes is edgy.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hahaha.

Please tell me this Pantheon guy is a joke.

I'm sure some backwoods racist (like BP suggests Mediocre Man as) is going to be an NBA fan. 

A sport that is probably 85% black.

Get a grip.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BP needs to go back to debating the subject of basketball. Where even if he's proven wrong he posts some cartoons that says he's right.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> I see lots of comedians of various ethnicities poke fun at whites. Is it ok to have a double standard?


Reality is yes. People of color have stuggled thoughout US history at the at the hands of white people. It is white people (usually upper class white males) who have had the power.

So because it has been the people of color who have suffered, they are allowed to joke about themselves and white people. It's not the same when the historic people in power make fun of the suppressed race.

It's all about the power, and if you belong to a class that hasn't had the power, it's OK to take shots at the class that has had the power.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Oil Can said:


> I hesitate to contribute here, but BP, your logic just isn't holding...
> 
> I see lots of comedians of various ethnicities poke fun at whites. Is it ok to have a double standard?
> 
> ON a personal level I could care less becuase it is usually funny and I "get" the fact that humor sometimes is edgy.


It's not a double standard, because calling it a double standard implies white people get to correct minorities on their behavior on matters of race.

White people get to say nothing to minorities about social behavior regarding race.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Reality is yes. People of color have stuggled thoughout US history at the at the hands of white people. It is white people (usually upper class white males) who have had the power.
> 
> So because it has been the people of color who have suffered, they are allowed to joke about themselves and white people. It's not the same when the historic people in power make fun of the suppressed race.
> 
> It's all about the power, and if you belong to a class that hasn't had the power, it's OK to take shots at the class that has had the power.


Well then I guess it all evens out in the end.:biggrin:


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> It's not a double standard, because calling it a double standard implies white people get to correct minorities on their behavior on matters of race.
> 
> White people get to say nothing to minorities about social behavior regarding race.


Your spinning really hard here.....Please tell me you understand. 

To be quite frank with you, I find your emails to be filled with irrational one sided logic that seems to be fueled by some underlying bitterness. 

I just don't think it is applicable to this topic. By the way, this topic was about the hopefullness some here feel towards the franchises future of Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Alridge....

Maybe it is time to split out into another conversation in the OT forum where you can more clearly eloborate your points?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

This is an interesting conversation BUT, there are much worse crimes committed hourly in this world because of racial hatred and ignorance. To expend this amount of energy trying to make a point about one offhand comment shows a certain amount of desperation. 

While I agree that allowing "just a little" racism is not a good idea, there are many much more pertinent issues you could be using your considerable passion towards helping eliminate.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Please tell me this Pantheon guy is a joke.
> 
> I'm sure some backwoods racist (like BP suggests Mediocre Man as) is going to be an NBA fan.


Heard of Adolph Rupp? Hall of Fame U. Kentucky college basketball coach? Avowed Racist?

Lots of bigoted NBA fans. More than a few are Utah fans now.

An avowed bigot just looks at a black player on "his" team like a slave owner looked at a slave working in the field for them. Which is why the coaching issue is such a big deal to bigots. A black coach shatters the illusion of white control.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> White people only get to tell jokes about white people.


Freedom of speech is universal and all-encompassing. Let me demonstrate:

A priest, a golfer and BlazersPantheon walked into a bar...:lol: 



Blazers Pantheon said:


> White people don't get a vote or a voice on what behavior is appropriate by minority members in matters of race.


Since you have explained you are white *"Oh I most certainly am. A Irish union, textile mill family with it's roots in County Cork"* you don't get a vote either.
You are a minority here only by virtue of your inability to support your sad views.



Blazers Pantheon said:


> Minority communities set their own standards for appropriate behavior, and they don't owe white people an explanation for the standards they set in matters of race at any point in the process.


Ah, the old double-standard.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> It's not a double standard, because calling it a double standard implies white people get to correct minorities on their behavior on matters of race.
> 
> White people get to say nothing to minorities about social behavior regarding race.




Why is it ok that Black people get to correct white people about their social behavior regarding race?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Lots of bigoted NBA fans. More than a few are Utah fans now.
> 
> An avowed bigot just looks at a black player on "his" team like a slave owner looked at a slave working in the field for them. Which is why the coaching issue is such a big deal to bigots. A black coach shatters the illusion of white control.


Perpetuates it you mean. You're arguing against your own baseless point.

The black coach would just be a slave of the team owner, only paid even less than the millionaire player/slave.

Man, you're really bad at this.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> ...


The only people who fight to defend biased behavior are the people who behave in a biased manner.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> An avowed bigot just looks at a black player on "his" team like a slave owner looked at a slave working in the field for them. Which is why the coaching issue is such a big deal to bigots. A black coach shatters the illusion of white control.


There are black bigots too. There are also bigots in every other ethnicity. 


BTW, please provide a link to your above statement. I would like to see the study of how bigots think and feel regarding this.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Why is it ok that Black people get to correct white people about their social behavior regarding race?


Kiss my Darius said it better than me...



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Reality is yes. People of color have stuggled thoughout US history at the at the hands of white people. It is white people (usually upper class white males) who have had the power.
> 
> So because it has been the people of color who have suffered, they are allowed to joke about themselves and white people. It's not the same when the historic people in power make fun of the suppressed race.
> 
> It's all about the power, and if you belong to a class that hasn't had the power, it's OK to take shots at the class that has had the power.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

..and there are some African American owners. The best rookie (this is not debatable) in NBA history is playing for Bob Johnson down in Charlotte. Is he a slave to the black owner?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Heard of Adolph Rupp? Hall of Fame U. Kentucky college basketball coach? Avowed Racist?
> 
> Lots of bigoted NBA fans. More than a few are Utah fans now.
> 
> An avowed bigot just looks at a black player on "his" team like a slave owner looked at a slave working in the field for them. Which is why the coaching issue is such a big deal to bigots. A black coach shatters the illusion of white control.


You have to go back to Adolph Rupp to prove your point?:lol: 

Nearly most of his coaching career blacks didn't even play yet. Rupp was born in 1901 and died over 30 years ago, I'm not sure what that has to do with todays NBA and MM.

Utah is a predominately white town, of course they are going to have a predominately white fan base. Salt Lake City is also the home of the mormon religion, which is a predominately white religion. Any fans of that team outside of Utah are most likely going to be white because of that.

As for your little theory. This is 2007 now, get a grip.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> .....So far this season is working out pretty well. Our two prize rookies are showing signs of stardom, but our record is still going to allow us to get a very nice pick in the draft.


Dancing Banana's time.......:banana: :vbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

pantheon how old are you? do you like basketball? do you know this is a the blazer board? do you discuss basketball? do you live under a bridge? so what do you think about bill russell? Or Maurice Lucas? the term racist is stuck in the ancient and incorrect 18th century belief that the tones of humanity are different species. Funny how dark skinned people that move away from the equator for several generations become liteskinned and lite skinned people that move to closer to the equator because dark skinned. 

In anthropology we no longer use the term race since harkens back to a time when it was used to justify slavery. **** Saipen Saipen is the human race since there are no problem people of different tonalities producing children.

so chill.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> The only people who fight to defend biased behavior are the people who behave in a biased manner.


So stop doing it already.

The Yega post and most of yours are the only ones I've seen lately. You've, perhaps due to lack of comprehension skills, targeted the wrong people for your attack, and look rather silly because of it.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

Oil Can said:


> There are black bigots too. There are also bigots in every other ethnicity.
> 
> 
> BTW, please provide a link to your above statement. I would like to see the study of how bigots think and feel regarding this.


White people that attempt to finger-point at bigotry in other groups are bigots looking for social approval from other whites for their own bigoted behavior toward minorities.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BP is a tool.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> White people that attempt to finger-point at bigotry in other groups are bigots looking for social approval from other whites for their own bigoted behavior toward minorities.



Please, speak clearly: Are you calling me a bigot?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Please Someone With Authority - Close This Thread. Please?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Reality is yes. People of color have stuggled thoughout US history at the at the hands of white people. It is white people (usually upper class white males) who have had the power.
> 
> So because it has been the people of color who have suffered, they are allowed to joke about themselves and white people. It's not the same when the historic people in power make fun of the suppressed race.
> 
> It's all about the power, and if you belong to a class that hasn't had the power, it's OK to take shots at the class that has had the power.


Bite me.

*I* don't "belong" to any "class". No one of ANY color has ever struggled or suffered at my hands. I've never had a slave, committed genocide, or received a job over a more qualified applicant. I am not responsible for what bad people have done in the past or present and BlazersPantheon gets no sympathy from me for the pitiful life he has apparently created for himself. I don't make fun of or insult people based on their ethnicity. I don't laugh with people who do. All the same, I have no problem with them telling MARIS61 jokes if they like.

I'll answer for my actions and no one else's. Find another whipping boy.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> White people that attempt to finger-point at bigotry in other groups are bigots looking for social approval from other whites for their own bigoted behavior toward minorities.


So...you're saying you're a bigot?:whoknows:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Bite me.
> 
> *I* don't "belong" to any "class". No one of ANY color has ever struggled or suffered at my hands. I've never had a slave, committed genocide, or received a job over a more qualified applicant. I am not responsible for what bad people have done in the past or present and BlazersPantheon gets no sympathy from me for the pitiful life he has apparently created for himself. I don't make fun of or insult people based on their ethnicity. I don't laugh with people who do. All the same, I have no problem with them telling MARIS61 jokes if they like.
> 
> I'll answer for my actions and no one else's. Find another whipping boy.


What? Bite a dead person . .. I've heard of abuse of corpse before but never a biting case.

I have no idea what you are talking about . . . were you my whipping boy?

Tough talk . . . I just have no idea what you are talking about?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Please Someone With Authority - Close This Thread. Please?


Don't lay yourself open to charges of keeping the White Irishman down. Just move it to the OT Forum where it belongs.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Bite me.
> 
> *I* don't "belong" to any "class". No one of ANY color has ever struggled or suffered at my hands. I've never had a slave, committed genocide, or received a job over a more qualified applicant. I am not responsible for what bad people have done in the past or present and BlazersPantheon gets no sympathy from me for the pitiful life he has apparently created for himself. I don't make fun of or insult people based on their ethnicity. I don't laugh with people who do. All the same, I have no problem with them telling MARIS61 jokes if they like.
> 
> I'll answer for my actions and no one else's. Find another whipping boy.


Your complete lack of empathy toward others may not be textbook bigotry, but it certainly is something every bit as unhealthy for American society.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> What? Bite a dead person . .. I've heard of abuse of corpse before but never a biting case.
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about . . . were you my whipping boy?
> 
> Tough talk . . . I just have no idea what you are talking about?


I am me.

Don't make me accountable or expect me to feel guilt for the actions of others simply because of similar skin color.


----------



## Blazers Pantheon (Jan 1, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> I am me.
> 
> Don't make me accountable or expect me to feel guilt for the actions of others simply because of similar skin color.


I doubt you would be accountable or feel guilt for anything... whether someone else did it, or you did it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

people, quit falling for his baiting tactics. It's just some idiot who thinks he's funny by talking out of both sides of his ***. Just ignore him, and he'll go away like the other morons who we've had to deal with, like mixum, solidguy and carlito. 

Until someone in with the authority can do anything about it, just stop responding to his baits. The hooks can be painful.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Blazers Pantheon said:


> Your complete lack of empathy toward others may not be textbook bigotry, but it certainly is something every bit as unhealthy for American society.


Empathy when deserved, never when demanded.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> I am me.
> 
> Don't make me accountable or expect me to feel guilt for the actions of others simply because of similar skin color.



The question was why people of color can joke about white people but not the other way around (something like that). Do you disagree with that?

I was trying to explain my theory of why that is?

I don't care what you feel guilt about . . . you tell me why black comedians can call white people "crackers" but white comedians don't dare use the N word.

Your reaction makes me think you have your own personal deepseeded guilt about something . . . either that or you have issues with authority . . . some wierd anti-controlling issues.

You go Maris . . . you be you ( a want-to-be dead baseball player?) . . . and don't let anyone convince you otherwise . . .


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> The question was why people of color can joke about white people but not the other way around (something like that). Do you disagree with that?
> 
> I was trying to explain my theory of why that is?
> 
> ...


Maybe I misread you. I thought you were saying that viewpoint was justifiable, not just explaining it.

I don't think it's justifiable, for the reasons I stated.

I get no amusement from ANY supposedly racially-oriented humor and find it a poor substitute for more intellectually constructed comedy. It's a crutch, like profanity, for a weak mind.

That said, I'm against any and all restrictions of free speech.

I definitely have issues with authority. I'm against it.

In all instances, Authority = Slavery, at least to some degree. All the evils of the world start when someone or something imposes authority over another.

Self-accountability defeats the need for authority.

In a perfect world, everyone would be self-accountable, live by The Golden Rule, and authority/government would be obsolete.

As for deepseeded guilt?

Don't think so....unless it's over the 21 bases I stole in MLB.:biggrin:


----------

